# Cj.............



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for finding CJ his forever home! He is a handsome boy!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

A happy ending to a sad chapter. 
I too have made our wishes known for Ike, should something happen to the hubby and I. I hope others will read this and think to put their wishes for their pets into writing and let friends and family know. 

CJ is a lucky boy and I hope he has many healthy and happy years with his new family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that CJ got another great home. Handsome boy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so gorgeous and obviously had a loving Master, who wouldn't want/love him? Happy for all!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your YGRR posts always make me smile. So glad this boy found a loving home. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Apr 25, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! So glad his first pawrents were thoughtful enough to provide care for him after their passing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> A happy ending to a sad chapter.
> I too have made our wishes known for Ike, should something happen to the hubby and I. I hope others will read this and think to put their wishes for their pets into writing and let friends and family know.
> 
> CJ is a lucky boy and I hope he has many healthy and happy years with his new family.


Exactly so. I have also let my family know that I want C to go to the GR rescue here in Ontario should anything happen to me. I will also include a generous donation for his care and will keep him in good health. I know that many family members say that they will take care of our pets but that doesn't always happen even with the best of intentions. Best that plans are made ahead of time. Anyway, WTG CJ and thank you to all that helped.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

What a great idea to include plans to take care of the zoo if something happens to us. We are getting our wills redone this month and I will defintely add something about the babies to it.

Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CJ's such a beautiful boy, so glad a sad situation had a very happy ending.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you for helping this handsome boy. I needed to read a happy story.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a heartbreakingly handsome face.

And a good reminder to all of us to have worst case scenario plans for our dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cj*

Thank you for saving CJ!!!


----------

